# Seeking route info in Sparta/Boone, NC areas



## jims311 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm going to be heading south on the Blue Ridge Parkway to Sparta on a 3-day ride (day 1 and day 3 are to/from Sparta).

For the 2nd day, I'm looking for good, safe routes around the Sparta/Boone/BlowingRock areas. I'd ideally ride down the Parkway to Boone or BR and back to Sparta that day, but that's looking to be around 130-140mi of pretty hilly riding. (I'm looking for around 100-120mi/day of hilly riding!  I'll be riding unloaded this day.

Ideally, I'd take the Parkway to or from Boone/BR, then an alternate route (which reduces the mileage by a bit) the other way. I'm also open to a nice loop that doesn't include Boone/BR (these are just easy points to pick out on the map!)

If anyone can help me out on this, or knows anyone who can, I'd really appreciate any info!

Jim


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.bloodsweatandgears.org/bsg/main/start.htm

This should get you started.

Or

There's a 42 mile route that starts at the Todd general store. Head up Big Hill road, left onto 194, right onto Meat Camp (over Snake mountain), right at the stop onto Hwy 80???, right onto Three top which takes you back to Todd. Hwy 80 is lightly traveled. Beautiful route with a major climb and a wicked fast "flat". You can build from there.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

You can hit up Magic cycles's rider forum for some more local imput at http://www.magiccycles.com


----------



## jims311 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'm looking into the Todd store route. I rode Snake Mtn a few years back in BS&G, and its one of my favorite climbs ever. It'd be great to do that again!!

Jim


----------

